# Pressure Washing Soffits and Gutters



## Orval121980

I am pressure washing soffit and gutters. The gutters are very oxidised in most areas a lot of algae is present anyone have a recomondation on a good product, I usually use bleach and dish soap but I think I might need something a little stronger.


----------



## premierpainter

Spray Nine and the good old hand scrubber. PW first to remove all grime and then start scrubbin'


----------



## Rich

I've used Zep (commerical mold and mildew cleaner) for years. It is sold at Home Depot. I've actually posted many times about it. Oh yeah...forgot to mention, no scrubbing needed.


----------



## Humble Abode

I just used the "Ripper" EnviroSpec North and it's pretty great. I tried a few others first but I have to say it's the best.


----------



## welovepainting

I have tried quite a bit of products over the years including some high dollar worthless products. I found that oven cleaner $1.00 a can at the dollar store removes thoose black streaks and stains on gutters makes them look brand new. Be careful if you do this you will need plastic gloves and a dust mask.


----------



## Wolverine

welovepainting said:


> I have tried quite a bit of products over the years including some high dollar worthless products. I found that oven cleaner $1.00 a can at the dollar store removes thoose black streaks and stains on gutters makes them look brand new. Be careful if you do this you will need plastic gloves and a dust mask.


I'd even suggest an organic vapor respirator...


----------



## MommaJane

I've also used Zep with high success. I am very proud of this product, and would recommend it's use to all fellow painters. Although, I found that I do have to put a little elbow grease into it sometimes. 

Good Luck!


----------



## welovepainting

Wolverine said:


> I'd even suggest an organic vapor respirator...


Yes youd better use one of those not a dust mask what was I thinking... but the stuff does work great


----------



## Brushslingers

Works well for cleaning up bricks with paint on em too.


----------

